# modding a Sunwayman M30A



## Mr_Moe (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello all,
Sunwayman's M30A has always been appealing to me, but the output isn't very high, only slightly higher compared to their 2AA light which I have. Is it possible to modify the light so it has more Lumens on high and medium? Cool, neutral or warm matters less to me than output (as long as the tint is bearable).

Unfortunately I'm totally clueless about such things and would be glad to find someone willing and capable to modify the light for me. I wonder what is technically possible to "improve" the light. Thanks in advance. :wave:


----------



## T45 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mr_Moe said:


> Hello all,
> Sunwayman's M30A has always been appealing to me, but the output isn't very high, only slightly higher compared to their 2AA light which I have. Is it possible to modify the light so it has more Lumens on high and medium? Cool, neutral or warm matters less to me than output (as long as the tint is bearable).
> 
> Unfortunately I'm totally clueless about such things and would be glad to find someone willing and capable to modify the light for me. I wonder what is technically possible to "improve" the light. Thanks in advance. :wave:



Hunh. No one ever replied to this? I would say send vinhnguyen54 an email/PM and see what he can do.


----------



## T45 (Jul 25, 2013)

after comparing the battery pack of the M30A to a Alkaline D cell, I am wondering if a 26650 Lithium Ion 4.2V would work in this light. A thin sleeve might be needed, but that is a trivial item to make.


----------

